# The C300 killer?



## Khnnielsen (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey,

With the new C100 Mk II and rumors about the future CXX cameras, 4k and more - people tend to bring up the Sony FS7. 

So this might interest you. 
http://www.newsshooter.com/2014/11/01/sony-fs7-field-report-week-1-the-canon-c300-killer/

It's the first of a series of reports, where the FS7 is being tested on actual assignments. There is a lot of interesting information, but two things stand out to me. 

"In terms of image quality, this camera gave no surprises. So far the image has been indistinguishable from my F5."

"Sadly I can’t share any of my footage from Hong Kong right now, but hopefully I can post some other vision soon. I can say that the low light performance was stunning and every bit as good as I had hoped for."


----------



## InterMurph (Nov 24, 2014)

The reviewer is a news shooter. The FS7 is designed for that use, while the C300 is designed for filmmaking.

I don't see the two cameras competing that much.


----------

